# worn out winch switch



## liltot1025 (Jan 12, 2009)

on my wheeler i have a big switch that doesnt go to a solenoid where can i find one of these switchs that change the polarity mine is starting to stick and sometime dont work


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you have one of the old Rotary turn left/right to make the winch go in/out?

They are not very nice for plowing that is for sure I know mine was I had to turn it 3x for it to engage and work the winch in/out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WARN-36015-ATV-Winch-Control-Switch_W0QQitemZ360128202173QQcmdZViewItemQQptZMotors_ATV_Parts_Accessories?hash=item53d95045bd

if so I would change that out to the Mini Rocker and add in a contact block.

Warn also made a Big Rocker switch that you could get to change out of the Rotary switch 
I got one of the Big Rocker switches back in 04 and it has worked great but I have'nt seem them for sale on ebay in quite some time.

good luck sublime out.


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

for my old winch i just went to canadian tire and got the Mini Rocker and a contact block for $49


----------

